# 6yo male cat in need of home in MD



## Amba1027 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am very sad to have to do this, but I need to find a new home for one of my cats. He is a 5-6 year old grey tabby named Treble and is neutered. We have had him since he was about a year old. We have two other cats who Treble does not get along with. He bullies them to the point that they will no longer use their litter boxes. We have tried everything we can think of over the years to fix the issue but nothing has worked. The frequency of not using the litter boxes has increased over the years and I can’t justify continuing to stress the other two cats out just to keep Treble. Because of this I think he would do best as an only cat. He doesn’t have any issues with dogs though. He is a bit quirky in that he can be very friendly but also very skidish. He will nip/scratch if he gets overstimulated or nervous and he does not like to be picked up/held. But he is also very sweet and will snuggle with you for hours if you let him. He likes children and is good with them provided they are supervised and do not startle him or overstimulate him with too much petting. He is due for his rabies vaccine and if I am unable to get him in for it before finding him a new home I will reimburse his new owners for it. He is located in Maryland.


----------

